# الخلق، السقوط، الخلاص الثمين وميلادنا الروحي



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2020)

*أَمِينٌ هُوَ اللهُ الَّذِي بِهِ دُعِيتُمْ إِلَى شَرِكَة*​*ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَـــــــــــــــــــــا *​*          (1كورنثوس 1: 9)*​​*المحب والمحبوب – الشركة الإلهية*





​*قد سبق وتم وضع الموضوع من فترة*
 *وفي هذا الموضوع سيتم تجميعه (مع التعديل) كموضوع واحد كامل** على فقرات كاملة*
 *وذلك لسهولة قراءته ووضعه كمرجع في المنتدى في موسوعة تضم دراسات متعددة*
 *سيتم غلق الموضوع ليكون مرجع دون تداخل التعليقات*
 *[FONT=&quot]وللتعليق على الموضوع أو طرح أي سؤال فيه*​
*[FONT=&quot] أضغط هنـــــــــــــــا*​​ [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]*============================*​[FONT=&quot]لنك الصفحة المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على الفيسبوك​
[FONT=&quot] https://www.facebook.com/Enytion ​​[FONT=&quot]*============================*​*===== الفهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرس ====*​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​*1 - الإنســـــــــــــــان أيقونـة الله*
*2 - سقوط المحبــــــــــــــــــــوب*
*3 - الموت الذي دخل إلى العالــم*
*4 - مرض الإرادة المخدوعــــــة*
*5 - وعد المحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*
*6 - الخــــــــــــــــــــلاص الثمين*
*7 - ميلادنــــــــــــــــــــا الروحي*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (11 يوليو 2020)

*(1) الإنسان أيقونة الله*​الإنسان مخلوق أتى من تراب الأرض، خلقه الله بكلمته ونفخ فيه نسمة حياة من أنفاسه الخاصة، وبسبب هذه النفخة خُلق الإنسان على صورة الله ومثاله في محضره الخاص.
+ وقال الله نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا בְּצַלְמֵ֖נוּ in Our image كشبهنا כִּדְמוּתֵ֑נוּ likenesses.. وجبل וַיִּיצֶר֩ (شكل كالخزاف) الرب الإله آدم تُراباً من الأرض، ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة נִשְׁמַ֣ תחַיִּ֑ים the   breath of life، فصار آدم نفساً حياً. (تكوين 1: 26، 2: 7)​==========
فبحسب التدبير الإلهي خُلق آدم حسب مسرة مشيئة الله، وخلقه كان عجيباً، لأنه خلق مُميزاً على نحوٍ خاص، فجميع الخلائق أوجدت بكلمة (كن فكان، لتخرج الأرض)، أما الإنسان فتم خلقه بعمل آخر عجيب، فتم تشكيله من تراب الأرض على صورة مميزة ثبتت فيه شكل خاص يحركه دوماً ليحيا على المثال الذي خُلق عليه، واكتمل الخلق بنفخ نسمه الحياة من أنفاس الله الخاصة، فاكتملت الصورة وصارت في أبهى مجدها في مجلس الحضرة الإلهية، لأن هذه الحضرة هي مكان راحته، لأن المثيل لا يرتاح إلا على مثيله، لأن نفخة الحياة جعلته مرتبط ارتباطاً وثيقاً بالله الحي، وحتى على مستوى الخبرة فجميعنا نميل نحو الله وكلنا رغبة أن نراه ونحيا في محضره الخاص، لأننا جميعاً مخلوقين على صورته لذلك حنين قلبنا من نحوه يزداد اشتعالاً فينا ويدفعنا دفعاً لرغبة الشركة معهُ، لأن هذا هو القصد منذ البدء، أن نحيا في المجال الإلهي الخاص.
==========
​+ صنع الرب الإله الإنسان من تراب الأرض، ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة، لقد استخدم موسى أسلوباً بسيطاً من الكلام، لأنه كان يتكلم مع قوم لم يكن في استطاعتهم أن يسمعوا شيئاً آخر، مثلما يُمكننا الآن، وأيضاً كي يُرينا أنه من أجل مسرَّة محبة الله للبشر أن يجعل هذا الكائن المخلوق من التراب شريكاً لطبيعة نفسه العاقلة، التي من خلالها أُبدع هذا المخلوق الحي بهذا القدر من البراعة والكمال. "ونفخ في أنفه نسمة حياة" أي أن النفخة قد نقلت إلى هذا المخلوق من التراب قوة الحياة، وهكذا تكونت طبيعة النفس. لذلك أضاف موسى قائلاً "فصار آدم نفساً حيَّة" (القديس كيرلس الكبير – أنظر شرح سفر التكوين ص123 إصدار مجلة مرقس)
==========
خُلق الإنسان فريداً في حياته وفي مصيره، خُلق كأيقونة حية لله، تعكس صورة بهاء مجده، فقد خلق الله الإنسان على صورته وأعطاه الحرية، فقد وهبه إرادة حرة يستعملها في كل أعماله ومواقفه وقراراته وأقواله، فأصبح له قدرة الاختيار الحُرّ بدون ضغط أو إكراه: الإنسان حُرّ في إرادته منذ البداية، فقد خُلق على صورة الله الذي هو حُرّ في إرادته (القديس إيرينيئوس) 

==========
​والسرّ كله في طبيعة الله الخالق، لأن الله محبة، والله المحبة خلق الإنسان محبوباً له، ولا يوجد إكراه في المحبة أي بين المحب والمحبوب، فالحب هو عطاء مجاني لا ينتظر ثمن، ويستحيل أن يوجد فيه ضغط أو إكراه، إذ أن طبيعة الحب حُرية، والحرية فيها اختيار مبني على حب واعي أصيل، والاختيار يأتي من الحرية وبدافع الحب نحو المحبوب.
==========
فالله المحب خلق محبوبة الإنسان، على صورته، أي جعله أيقونته الخاصة، ووهبه الملامح الإلهية الخاصة، لا من جهة المادة، بل من جهة النفس، إذ جعل فيه السجايا الجديرة باللاهوت.

+ فالنفس إذن، هي صنيع إلهي عظيم مملوء عجباً.. والحاصل أنه خلقها من نوع يُصيرها له عروساً ورفيقة (على صورته ومثاله) حتى يقترن بها فتصير معه روحاً واحداً (كقول الرسول في 1 كورنثوس 6: 17). (عظات القديس مقاريوس الكبير عظة 44 و46)​==========
 + الإنسان كائن عاقل ناطق، وعلى هذا الأساس هو شبيه بالله، مخلوق بإرادة حرة وسيِّد لنفسه.                                                                                 (القديس إيرينيئوس)، وبذلك أصبح للإنسان قدرة على إنشاء علاقة خاصة فريدة شخصية، بينه هو المحبوب والله المُحب، على أعلى مستوى، وهي علاقة شركة ووحده، فمنذ بداية وعيه عند الخلق، مثل طفل مولود، قد تأسست علاقة شركة بمحبة حلوة، إذ أن له لقاء مُحبب رائع مع الله المُحب كل يوم: وسمعا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار. (تكوين 3: 8)​==========
وعلاقة المحبة عبارة عن عطاء دائم ومستمر بين المحب والمحبوب، فكل ما لله من حب مسكوب للإنسان برضا إلهي، وكل ما للإنسان مُعطى لله ببساطة دون تكلف أو عناء، وذلك في انفتاح متبادل، أي رد الحب بالحب، بمعنى أن الله يحب الإنسان جداً فيتحاور معه ويسكب حبه له ويعطيه كل شيء، والإنسان يرد على الحب بالحب وبتأكيد الاختيار للحياة مع الله بانسجام المحبين.
==========
​فالمحبة ليست كلمة تقال إنما هي فعل ذات سلطان يجعل المحبين منسجمين معاً في حالة من التوافق التام والألفة الشديدة، وعلاقة المحبة على هذا المستوى هي اتجاه المحبوب نحو المحب، كما أن المحب يتجه نحو المحبوب أولاً، أي أن المحبة هي عطاء متبادل وأخذ متبادل.
==========
فالمحبة – حسب طبيعتها – عطاء دائم يستحيل أن يتوقف، هي نسيان الذات في سبيل الآخر، التخلي عن كل شيء من أجل الآخر، عطاء يستمر ويتزايد إلى أقصى درجة، وهل يوجد حب يُعَّبر عن هذه الحقيقة غير محبة الله للإنسان التي ظهرت أولاً بالخلق ثم متابعة الإنسان ورفقته عبر تاريخ سقوطه إلى أن تجسد الكلمة لكي يعطيه حياة جديدة..
==========
عموماً هذا الحب بين المُحب والمحبوب، يُحفظ في الحرية بالطاعة، أي طاعة المحبوب للمحب، فالله المُحب أعطى لمحبوبة وصية تحفظ حريته وتبرهن حبه الأصيل ومعدنه: إن جُردت الفضيلة من عنصر الاختيار فإنك تنتزع منها جوهرها. (العلامة أوريجانوس)
==========
لقد خُلق الإنسان في البداية بفهم يرتفع فوق الخطية والشهوات. ومع ذلك، فلم يكن على الإطلاق غير قادر على الانحراف نحو أي جانب يوافقه، لأن مبدع الكون العجيب رآه جيداً لأن يزوده بإمكانيات إرادته الخاصة، ويتركها لحركتها المتحكمة في ذاتها لتتمَّم كل ما كانت تريده. والسبب هو أن الفضيلة ينبغي أن تكون نابعة من اختيار حرّ وليس ثمرة الإجبار، ولا مرتبطة بقوانين الطبيعة التي لا يمكن للإنسان أن يعثر فيها، لأن هذا صحيح بالنسبة للجوهر الأسمى الفائق (أي الله وحده فقط). (القديس كيرلس) ​+ أعرف نفسك، أعرف من أنت – فهذه هي حالتك: فأنت بشر مكون من نفس وجسد، والله نفسه هو المبدع لكل من النفس والجسد. واعلم أيضاً أن لك نفساً هي سيدة لنفسها، وهي أعجب إنجازات الله المصنوعة على صورة صانعها، غير قابلة للموت، من أجل الله الذي أعطاها الخلود، فهي كائن عاقل غير قابل للفساد بسبب ذلك الذي أعطى مجاناً كل هذه النعم، والذي له القدرة على أن يفعل ما يشاء. (عظات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي للموعوظين 4: 8)​


----------



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2020)

*(2) سقوط المحبوب*​   الله المحبة خلق محبوبة الإنسان بشكل متميز على صورة ذاته بإرادة حُرة كاملة، حتى تكون المحبة من دافع داخلي شخصي حُرّ، فلا غصب في المحبة ولا إجبار، لأن أي إجبار هو خارج منطق المحبة الكاملة، بل يعتبر نوع من العبودية يتسم واقعها بالذُل والقهر، وهذا ما لم يحدث في الخلق الأول إطلاقاً، لأن الله لم يخلق الإنسان كعبد تحت وصاية مُقيدة لحُريته، لأننا لم نرى استعباد الله للإنسان، لأنه لم يُسخره لعمل ما يعمله لصالح ذاته، لأن في طبيعته لا يحتاج لشيء إطلاقاً، بل خلق الإنسان ووضع فيه شبهه ليصير صورته ووضعه في جو الشركة كما رأينا في سفر التكوين في اللقاء الخاص والمحبب بين الله وآدم، ولذلك يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير بإلهام الروح وبانفتاح الذهن على الحق المعلن في كلمة الله: 
==========
حصلنا على التشبه بالله منذ أول تكويننا، وأصبحنا صورة الله. لأن طبيعة الإنسان كما قلت، قادرة على الصلاح والبرّ والقداسة، ولديها الشهية لهذه الأشياء المغروسة فيها من الله، ويمكن أن نرى ذلك من الحجة الآتية: عندما ينحرف ذهن الإنسان، فإنه لا ينحرف من الشرّ إلى الخير، بل من الخير للشرّ..أما كون الشهية إلى الخير والرغبة إليه وإلى معرفة كل ما هو خير قد غُرست في نفس الإنسان منذ بدء تكوينه، فهذا ما أوضحه بولس العالي في حكمته قائلاً: "لأن الأمم الذين ليس عندهم الناموس متى فعلوا بالطبيعة ما هو في الناموس فهؤلاء إذ ليس لهم الناموس هم ناموس لأنفسهم. الذين يُظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوباً في قلوبهم شاهداً أيضاً ضميرهم وأفكارهم فيما بينها مشتكية أو محتجة" (رومية 2: 14 و15). (القديس كيرلس الكبير)
==========
فمنذ بداية تكويننا قد خُلقت نفوسنا بطريقة مُلائمة لعمل الصلاح طبيعياً دون جهد أو صراع أو أي معوق أو مشكلة، ولذلك قد أعطى المُحب لمحبوبة الإنسان وصية لتحفظ حريته واختياره، وأعطى في تكوينه الأصلي القدرة على معانقة الفضيلة ببساطة ومسرة وراحة وانسجام، والدافع إليها هو هذا الحب المغروس فيه طبيعياً والمتجه نحو الله حبيبه، فالإنسان بطبعه عاقل مملوء من كل حكمة إلهية بكون عقله مستنير بالنور الإلهي الفائق، لأنه أيقونة الله مخلوق على صورته كشبهه، والتي تعكس بهاء قداسته على هيكله كله داخلاً وخارجاً، لذلك ليس لهُ إلا أن يحيا بالحب الظاهر في حفظ وصية المُحب، لأن كل ابن يحب أباه يحفظ وصيته ويُطيعه بكل ثقة تامة ومسرة، لأن إرادته منسجمه مع إرادة أبيه الصالح بشكل عفوي طبيعي. 
==========
وبالرغم من هذه العطية الحسنة الصالحة جداً التي وُهِبت للإنسان فقد أخطأ وسقط سقوطاً مروعاً فاقداً نور عقله، فقد أخطأ المحبوب بحريته ولم يحفظ وصية المُحب، أخطأ الإنسان المحبوب المخلوق على صورة الله، فخسر الشبه وانطمست صورة الله فيه، فخسر التحرك نحوه واتجه اتجاه آخر مُعاكس هبط به لمستوى الظلمة وأرجعه للتراب الذي أُخذ منه.
==========
لقد فقد الإنسان شركته الإلهية، بكسر وصية المحب لهُ وهو المحبوب لديه، مثل الابن الذي عصى وتمرد على أبيه ولم يحفظ وصيته وترك بيته ليذهب بعيداً عنه ليُشارك آخر في بيت غريب لا يعرفه وليس لهُ فيه أي صلة قرابة، أو كمثل العروس التي تركت بيت زوجها لتزني مع آخر الذي استعبدها وأزلها وأهدر كرامتها، فطعنت نفسها بأوجاع الانفصال عمن يحبها ويحفظ كرامتها ويجعلها تحيا كأميرة.
==========
لقد عزل الإنسان نفسه – بحريته واختيار إرادته – عن الحب الحقيقي والحضن الأبوي الصالح، حيث محبة الأنا أصبحت المحبة التي ارتكز عليها، وهي محبة الذات، لأنه سمع الإغراء تكونان كالله، فأراد أن يكون متشبهاً بالله بمعزل عن الله، فأشتهى المعرفة الكاملة بعيداً عن أصلها، أي بعيداً عن الله المُحب، فتبدل حبه واتجه إلى الأنا، وهذه محبة منحصرة في الذات، وهي منافية للمحبة الحقيقية التي تعطي كل شيء للمُحب، ومن هُنا هبط للجحيم، أي أنقطع عن شركة المحبة، وصارت ذاته هي محور حبه المنحرف، الذي انجرف به سريعاً للتعب والمشقة والحزن المُدمر للنفس الظاهر في حالة الفزع من مواجهة خالقه المُحب، فاختبأ من وجهه.

لأن المحبة الحقيقية بطبيعتها هي انفتاح على الآخر، وعطاء النفس والقلب والفكر، هي نسيان كرامة الذات والتخلي عن كل رغبة لها، وبذلها بالطاعة للنهاية مهما ما كانت التكلفة، لأن عطاء المحبة هو بذل النفس وانفتاح الوجدان الداخلي على المُحب، الظاهر بمسرة الطاعة الكاملة، لأن من يُحب فهو يبذل كل طاقته وجهده ليُرضي من يحبه بالحياة بوصيته، وهو يُكرمه عادةً بطاعة كل كلمة تخرج من فمه، وبخاصة أن كان يعرف أنه ينطق بالحكمة ويقوده للحياة: لأَنَّ عِنْدَكَ يَنْبُوعَ الْحَيَاةِ. بِنُورِكَ نَرَى نُوراً. (مزمور 36: 9)
==========
فحينما انحرف الإنسان عن المسيرة ولم يحفظ وصية الله المُحب، طارحاً عنه وصيته مُصغياً للغواية من آخر، سقط في التو في حالة الموت، إذ قد انفصل عن مصدر وجوده وسرّ حياته، مثل الغصن الذي قُطع من الشجرة، فلم يعد له أصل يمده بالحياة، فبدأ يدخل في جفاف الموت، لأن الموت كالشوكة السامة التي أن انجرح بها أحد يُقتل ويموت وهذا يُسمى الحكم، فالغصن المنفصل عن الكرمة سييبس طبيعياً ويجف مع الوقت حتى الفساد والعودة للتراب، وبالمثل دخل الإنسان في حالة عذاب الجحيم وآلام النفس المجروحة من جراء كسر المحبة، لأنه لم يتمسك بوصية المُحب للنهاية وأصغى لآخر ووثق فيه؛ لذلك ومن هنا علينا أن نُدرك أن الحكم بالموت وعذبات الجحيم الله ليس مسبباً لهما، بل نحن أنفسنا. لأن أصل الخطية وجذرها في حُريتنا وإرادتنا.
==========
ويقول الأب صفرونيوس عن الموت الروحي الذي أصاب الإنسان بسبب الخطية والعزلة عن المحب الله: الموت الروحي هو الجحيم، والجحيم هو حياة إنسانية أُسِرَت لغايات متباينة ومتفرقة، لا تنمو، ولا ترى، ولا تذوق ما هو أبعد من الجسد، أو أبعد من هذه الغايات المتفرقة التي تمزق الكيان الإنساني. (عن رسالة الأب صفرونيوس إلى تلميذه ثيؤدوروس – صفحة 10 و11)، فالإنسان بدأ يعيش في الجسد فقط من بعد السقوط وفقد الحس الروحي وبالطبع عقله وانطفأ نور ذهنه ولم يعد يستطيع أن يفهم الله ولا طبيعة الخلق فعاش في مخالفة الطبيعة التي خُلق عليها مثل الجنين المشوه بسبب طياشة أمه في تناولها بعض الأدوية التي كانت سبباً رئيسياً في تشويهه، هكذا طبيعة الإنسان تشوهت بسبب انحرافه عن الوصية الحافظة لحياته.
==========
ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: الكائن البشري قد وُلِدَ بشهية طبيعية نحو الخير.. فالإنسان – كما ترى – يحكم نفسه بمحض اختياره بكل تروًّ، وقد زوَّد بقُوَى تدبير ذهنه الخاص، لكي يمكنه أن يتحرَّك بسرعة نحو أي اتجاه يستهويه، نحو الخير أو ضدَّه. والآن فقد غُرس في طبيعته الشهوة والرغبة نحو كل نوع من الخير والإرادة في تنمية الصلاح والبرّ، بالقدر الذي يكون فيه هذا الكائن البشري خيَّراً ومستقيماً بطبيعته. لكي ما تكون له العلامة المميزة للطبيعة الإلهية أكثر وضوحاً فيه، لذلك فقد نفخ فيه الله نسمة الحياة. هذا هو الروح الذي قد أُعطى للخليقة العاقلة من خلال الابن والذي به ينتقل إليه الطبع الأسمى الإلهي.​


----------



## aymonded (12 يوليو 2020)

*(3) الموت الذي دخل إلى العالم*​   دعوة الإنسان وامتياز جنسنا هو: إن الله.. بواسطة كلمته الخاصة مخلصنا يسوع قد خلق الجنس البشري على صورته وبسبب مماثلته للكلمة جعله يتأمل ويعرف الحقائق في أصالتها، ومنحه أن يدرك ويعرف حتى أزليته.. وحيث أنه لا يوجد ما يعوق معرفته للاهوت، ففي إمكانه أن يتأمل بلا انقطاع من خلال طهارته في صورة الآب الإله الكلمة، الذي خُلق هو نفسه على صورته.. فإنه قد رُفع فوق كل الأشياء الحسية، وفوق كل ما هو مجسَّم بالجسديات، وصار متصلاً بقوة عقله بالإلهيات وبالحقائق التي لا تُدرك حسيَّاً في السماوات. لأنه حينما يتحفظ العقل البشري من التعلّق بالأجساد، وحينما لا يكون له اختلاط مع الشهوات التي تسببها هذه الأجساد من الخارج، بل يظل مستقلاً بنفسه تماماً ومتسامياً، كما خُلق من البدء، فإنه بتساميه عن الحسيات وكل الأمور البشرية، فإنه يُرفع عالياً فوق هذا العالم؛ وإذ يرى الكلمة، فأنه يرى فيه أيضاً أبا "الكلمة"، متلذذاً بالتأمل فيه، ومكتسباً التجديد من الانعطاف نحوه.. لذلك فإن نقاوة النفس تؤهلها أن تعكس الله في داخلها كما في مرآة. (أثناسيوس الرسولي الرسالة إلى الوثنيين فصل 2)
==========
وبالرغم من هذا المجد الفائق الذي عاش فيه الإنسان في فردوس المحبة، وحالة التأمل المتسامي في الله الذي كان بلا عائق، إذ انه كان طاهراً يحيا في بساطة حالة نقاوة قلب تسمح له للنظر لله والتفرس فيه في علاقة حب متبادل رائع مُشبع لنفسه جداً، ولكن بإرادته مال نحو الشرّ الذي هو الخير غير الموجود الذي تبعه الفساد، فتسرب إليه الخجل من الوجود في الحضرة الإلهية وصار في حالة من خزي الوجه الذي كسر وحطم نفسيته بسبب شعوره بالعار، ولندقق فيما حدث:
 *(1) قبل السقوط *
 + وكانا كلاهما عريانين آدم وامرأته وهما لا يخجلان (تكوين 2: 25)
 وقال آدم عن امرأته: "هذه عظم من عظمي ولحم من لحمي"؛​ فلم يخجلا من عريهما، لأنهما في حالة نقاء ومصالحة تامة بين الجسد والنفس، نتيجة المساواة الجوهرية بينهما كشيء طبيعي حسب الخلق، التي جعلتهما لا ينظران لبعضهما البعض كائنين مختلفين، فكلاهما يرى الآخر معيناً نظيراً لهُ، لا يربطهما سوى الحضور الإلهي الذي يشبع كل رغباتهما ويملأ حياتهما بالفرح والحب والسلام في مصالحة كاملة. فقد كانوا حقاً لا يخجلان من عريهما لأنهما مكتسيان بالمجد الإلهي وكمال الفضيلة، لأنه كيف يخجلان وهما في حالة المجد النقي البسيط، لأنه مجد إلهي خاص يحفظ من الفساد ويجعلهما في حالة من البراءة والبساطة في أُلفة وانسجام تام بلا تشويش أو أفكار متناقضة.
 *(2) بعد السقوط*
 + فانفتحت أعينهما وعَلِما أنهُما عُريانان. 
 فخاطا أوراق تين وصَنَعا لأنفسهما مآزر (تكوين 3: 7)​ مخالفة الوصية صارت بمثابة انفصام رباط الحب وقطعه بسكين حاد، ونتيجته هو التعري من المجد واجتياز خبرة تخلي النعمة، لأن هذا الرباط هو الذي كان يدعم النعمة الحافظة للإنسان. وبتخلي النعمة فقد الإنسان بساطته الأولى وميله الموحد نحو الخير، فانفتحت بصيرته على الشرّ، وفُتح باب الاختيار بينهما، فانقسمت إرادته على ذاتها، وصار في حالة نزاع داخلي – دائم مستمر على مدى تاريخه الطويل – ينازع ما بين الخير والشر، أي أنه وقف في حالة نزاع داخلي ما بين طاعة الله ومخالفته، ووقع تحت وطأة الفساد الطبيعي الذي كان فيه بطبيعة تكوينه من تراب الأرض، لأنه في الأساس أُخذ من تراب وبالسقوط عاد إليه، وبدأ الصراع بين الروح والجسد فكلاهما يشتهي ضد الآخر، وهيهات ان عرف إنسان أن يُصالح بينهما ليعودا لحالة الانسجام الأول، بل كل شيء صار معقداً وذات مشقة بالغة من الناحية العملية الاختبارية وليس النظرية.
==========
فحينما أطاع مشورة الشيطان، تسلَّط عليه واستولى على إرادته واستعبده بالتمام، مثل المدينة الذي هاجمها الأعداء من كل جانب حتى وجدوا ثغرة دخلوا منها وسيطروا عليها بالتمام وقتلوا حراسها وهدموا حصونها القوية حتى صارت مكشوفة ومقراً لقطاع الطرق والصوص، ولم تعد تملك زمام نفسها بل صارت لملك آخر قاسي لا يعرف رحمة ولا شفقة، وكل من فيها صار عبداً ولا يستطيع أن ينفك من هذه العبودية لأن القوي قد ملك وتسلط، هكذا بالمثل أصبح من المستحيل على الإنسان مهما جاهد وحده أن يتقدم خطوة واحدة نحو الحياة الأبدية ومعرفة الله وشركته المجيدة بالمحبة ويثبت فيها للمنتهى، نظراً لعجز النفس البشرية عن قيادة ذاتها نحو أمور أعلى من إمكانيتها بدون معونة النعمة المُخلِّصة، لأن القوي يحتاج من هو أقوى منه ليُقيده وينهب أمتعته، ويرد المُلك ويقهر الأعداء ويُطهر المدينة ويرد كرامة سكانها ويعود بهم للحياة الملوكية الشريفة ويخلصهم من العبودية القاسية المريرة.
==========
فقد ملكت الخطية بالموت، تسلطت بقوة، وقادت الإنسان نحو الخير الغير موجود، لأنها خدعته وقتلته بالوصية، ولم يقوى أحد أن يفلت من تحت سلطانها القاسي:
+ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ. عَلَى أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ. لَكِنْ قَدْ مَلَكَ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ آدَمَ إِلَى مُوسَى وَذَلِكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُخْطِئُوا عَلَى شِبْهِ تَعَدِّي آدَمَ الَّذِي هُوَ مِثَالُ الآتِي؛ أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ الَّذِي تُقَدِّمُونَ ذَوَاتِكُمْ لَهُ عَبِيداً لِلطَّاعَةِ، أَنْتُمْ عَبِيدٌ لِلَّذِي تُطِيعُونَهُ إِمَّا لِلْخَطِيَّةِ لِلْمَوْتِ أَوْ لِلطَّاعَةِ لِلْبِرِّ؟ لأَنَّكُمْ لَمَّا كُنْتُمْ عَبِيدَ الْخَطِيَّةِ كُنْتُمْ أَحْرَاراً مِنَ الْبِرِّ؛ أُجْرَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ هِيَ مَوْتٌ.
 + الْخَطِيَّةَ وَهِيَ مُتَّخِذَةٌ فُرْصَةً بِالْوَصِيَّةِ خَدَعَتْنِي بِهَا وَقَتَلَتْنِي. إِذاً النَّامُوسُ مُقَدَّسٌ وَالْوَصِيَّةُ مُقَدَّسَةٌ وَعَادِلَةٌ وَصَالِحَةٌ. فَهَلْ صَارَ لِي الصَّالِحُ مَوْتاً؟ حَاشَا! بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ. لِكَيْ تَظْهَرَ خَطِيَّةً مُنْشِئَةً لِي بِالصَّالِحِ مَوْتاً لِكَيْ تَصِيرَ الْخَطِيَّةُ خَاطِئَةً جِدّاً بِالْوَصِيَّةِ. فَإِنَّنَا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ النَّامُوسَ رُوحِيٌّ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَجَسَدِيٌّ مَبِيعٌ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ مَا أَنَا أَفْعَلُهُ إِذْ لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا أُرِيدُهُ بَلْ مَا أُبْغِضُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَفْعَلُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِنِّي أُصَادِقُ النَّامُوسَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ. فَالآنَ لَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ. لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي. فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ. وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِييُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِالْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي. وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ (رومية 5: 12 – 14؛ 6: 16، 20، 23؛ 7: 11 – 24)​ وبالخطية أصبح الإنسان العاقل غير قادر أن ينفتح على الإلهيات بلا غيوم الشهوات كما كان – ومع ذلك – مازال له القدرة على الفهم والإدراك، فخطية الإنسان لم تفقده إنسانيته بالتمام ولم تجعل آدم غير عاقل بالمرة، ولكنها عطلَّت قدرته الأولى الكاملة في التعقُّل التي كانت عاملة فيه بنعمة الله وتحركه دوماً نحو الخير الأسمى والأعظم طبيعياً.
==========
وبالرغم من أن صورة الله في الإنسان تشوهت وانطمست، ولكن تبقى جذور ملامحها ضاربة عميقاً في كل إنسان، وهي عبارة عن طوق واشتياق دفين حار إلى الله، وسعي متواصل بغرض استرداد الصورة الأولى، وحتى لو لم يشعرها الإنسان لكن يظل في باطنه حنين قوي – ذات سلطان – نحو خالقه، لأنه ظل يصرخ على مدى تاريخه الإنساني المُتعب المرير: لَيْسَ بَيْنَنَا مُصَالِحٌ يَضَعُ يَدَهُ عَلَى كِلَيْنَا! (أيوب 9: 33)​


----------



## aymonded (14 يوليو 2020)

*(4) مرض الإرادة المخدوعة*​   بالحب أعطى الله الوصية لآدم لتأكيد حريته، حتى بكمال طاعة الإرادة الحُرة يصل لقوة حياة الشركة بنمو متواصل، ولكي تظهر بهاء صورة الله في الإنسان التي تدعو للإعجاب عندما يوجد ممارساً للفضيلة طوعاً من غير ضغط ولا إكراه، إذ أن الوصية صارت رابطة المحبة بين آدم والله، فهو يحفظ الوصية من أجل الله، ودوام حفظه لها هو دليل لثبوته في المحبة وخضوعه التام بالثقة الواعية في شخصه العظيم القدوس، ولكن المأساة حدثت بحسد إبليس:
=====
+ بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم (حكمة 2: 24)، وكان سبب الحسد هو السعادة التي وُضع فيها آدم في الفردوس، لأن إبليس لم يستطع أن يتحمل ما كان يتمتع به الإنسان من امتيازات. فقد أثار حسده أن الإنسان، رغم أنه مصنوع من الطين، إلا أنه قد اختير لكي يسكن الفردوس. لقد بدأ إبليس يفكر ملياً في كون الإنسان وهو مخلوق أقل شأناً منه، إلا أنه صار يصبو إلى الحياة الأبدية، بينما هو، وهو مخلوق ذو طبيعة سامية، قد سقط وصار جزءاً من هذا الكيان الساقط. (القديس أمبروسيوس)
=====
فبالرغم من أن آدم أخذ وصية من الله لتحفظ حريته واختياره، ومع ذلك اختار أن يخضع للغواية وأخطأ بكامل حريته: أنا الذي اختطفت لي قضية الموت (القداس الإلهي).
=====
فالإنسان تلقى وصية الله في روح المحبة، وكان لا بُدَّ من أن يستجيب للوصية بطاعة المحبة والثقة في الله المُحب، وكان عليه أن يفصل نفسه – بكل اختيار الإرادة الحُرّة – ليس فقط عن الثمرة حسب الأمر الإلهي، ولكن عن كل وأي شيء، بل وعن كُل مؤثر خارجي لكي يحيا مع الله ولله، ويسعى لوحدة شركة المحبة حسب هدف خلقته على صورة الله ومثاله، فوصية الله وحدها هي التي تُظهر له طريق الشركة الحقيقي، ولكن الإنسان بكامل إرادته أختار الطريق المضاد، وانفصل بكامل حريته عن الله، وخضع لغواية عدو الخير الذي تسلط على أعضاء جسده بالخطية التي سادت بالموت وتبعها الفساد.
=====
 فالخطية في واقعها هي مرض الإرادة المخدوعة، فالإنسان – في الأصل والأساس – كان ميالاً (طبيعياً) إلى معرفة الله ومحبته، ولكنه استطاع بسبب إرادته المخدوعة الانحراف نحو الخير غير الموجود، لأن بسبب عدم تمسكه بالوصية (الحافظة لهُ) وقع في مكيدة الضلال، وكانت النتيجة: "وسَمِعَا صوت الرب الإله ماشياً في الجنة عند هبوب ريح النهار، فاختبأ آدم وامرأته من وجه الرب الإله في وسط الجنة" (تكوين 3: 8)
=====
وبذلك قد فَقَدَ آدم – وكل إنسان بالتالي – الدالة على موجهة الله، لأنه خالف عهد المحبة ولم يحفظه باختياره الحرّ، وشعر بُعريه فصار في خزي عظيم لا يقدر به على مواجهة الله، وهذا عينه ما يظهر عملياً في حياتنا على المستوى الشخصي: حينما نهرب من الصلاة الشخصية وقراءة كلمة الله وشركة الصلاة مع أعضاء الكنيسة الحية – بحجة عدم الاستعداد وعدم وجود الوقت وبحجج لا تنتهي وفي غاية الإقناع – ونهرب ببراهين وإثباتات وهمية، وحينما نحاول أن نقترب من كلمة الله الحية في الكتاب المقدس أو سماعها من فم الآباء محبي المسيح، قد نشعر بأنها ثقيلة على مسامعنا جداً، ولا نريد أن نسمع كلمة الله في أتساعها وكمالها وعمقها المؤدب للنفس، وبالتالي لا نستطيع أن نخضع لقوة فعلها وسلطانها المغير للنفس لندخل في شركة حقيقية مع الله بالحب وطاعة الوصية، ونعلن احتياجنا عن الموضوعات الشبابية أو المسابقات أو الموضوعات الترفيهية والرحلات أو المشورة.. الخ، ولسان حالنا يقول: "قد كرهت أنفسنا هذا الطعام السخيف"، لأن كثيرون لا يحضرون الاجتماعات الجادة والتي فيها تُلقى كلمة الله كالبذار لتنغرس في القلب لتأتي بثمر، وأيضاً بعض الخدام يهتمون كيف يرضون الناس ويعطوهم ما يجذبهم للاجتماعات بوضع هدايا وفقرات منوعة وأشياء كثيرة بعيدة عن عمل الله تماماً، ولا تعطي أحد شبع ولا فرح ولا حياة ولا شفاء ولا راحة، والحجة المُمرضة في القول: [ينبغي أن تفعلوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك]، وعموماً جميعها صارت أشياء تختص بالحسيات وما يفرح الناس نفسياً لكن في حقيقتها مرار ووجع لا ينتهي، لأن خُدام كثيرين كفوا عن أن يُقدموا كلمة الله الحية الفعالة التي تُشفي وتعالج النفس، لذلك اليوم معظم الاجتماعات صارت ميتة لا روح فيها، ولا تستطيع أن تُقدم شخص المسيح الرب الشافي النفوس ومغيرها بقوة نعمته، وصار هناك مفارقة غريبة وانفصال واضح، لأنه تم فصل الروحيات عن اللاهوتيات عن الشبابيات.. الخ، وهيهات أن جمعناها لأننا منقسمون على أنفسنا، وفي الأساس منعزلين عن الله الحي، ولا نحيا بقوة النعمة المُخلِّصة.
=====
وهذا كله – في واقع الأمر – عبارة عن انقسام صارخ في حياة الإنسان، وتمزق مروع، وانحراف رهيب، وشلل لقدرات النفس الروحية، وتدل على التحرك الهابط نحو الحسيات والنفسيات أي في النهاية كلها عبارة عن هروب من محضر الله والحياة الجادة معه، باختصار هي نُطق قلبي موجه نحو الله قائلاً: (سمعت صوتك فخشيت)
وهذا كله نتاج عُزلة داخلية عن الخير الحقيقي، أي هذه هي "حالة الموت"، أي حالة فساد تسرب للإنسان في داخله ولم يعد محضر الله ذات مسرة أو فرح لقاء المحبة.
=====
وينبغي أن نعلم يقيناً أننا حينما نهرب من وجه الله، في الحقيقة والواقع الاختباري فنحن لا نهرب إلا من عُرينا، ليس الجسدي إنما من النعمة، ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي:

+ فالله لم يكتفِ بأن يخلقنا من العدم، ولكنه وهبنا أيضاً بنعمة الكلمة إمكانية أن نعيش حسب الله، ولكن البشر حَوَّلوا وجوههم عن الأمور الأبدية، وبمشورة الشيطان تحولوا إلى أعمال الفساد الطبيعي، وصاروا هم أنفسهم السبب فيما حدث لهم من فساد بالموت. لأنهم كانوا – كما ذكرت سابقاً – بالطبيعة فاسدين، لكنهم بنعمة اشتراكهم في الكلمة كان يمكنهم أن يفلتوا من الفساد الطبيعي لو أنهم بقوا صالحين.
+  وبسبب أن الكلمة سكن فيهم، فإن فسادهم الطبيعي لم يَمَسَّهم كما يقول سفر الحكمة: "الله خلق الإنسان لعدم الفساد وجعله على صورة أزليته لكن بحسد إبليس دخل الموت إلى العالم" (حكمة 2: 23 – 24)، وبعدما حدث هذا بدأ البشر يموتون، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فمن ذلك الوقت فصاعداً بدأ الفساد يسود عليهم، بل صار له سيادة على كل البشر أقوى من سيادته الطبيعية، وذلك لأنه حدث نتيجة عصيان الوصية التي حذرهم أن لا يخالفوها.
+ فالبشر لم يقفوا عند حد معين في خطاياهم بل تمادوا في الشرّ حتى أنهم شيئاً فشيئاً تجاوزوا كل الحدود، وصاروا يخترعون الشرّ، حتى جلبوا على أنفسهم الموت والفساد، ثم توغلوا في الظلم والمخالفة ولم يتوقفوا عند شرّ واحد، بل كان كل الشرّ يقودهم لشرّ جديد حتى أصبحوا نهمين في فعل الشرّ (لا يشبعون من فعل الشرّ).
+ لأجل هذا إذن ساد الموت أكثر وعم الفساد على البشر، وبالتالي كان الجنس البشري سائراً نحو الهلاك، هذا من ناحية، ومن ناحية أخرى كان الإنسان العاقل المخلوق على صورة الله آخذاً في التلاشي، وكانت خليقة الله آخذةً في الانحلال. (القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة ف 4: 1و 2و 3 + ف 5: 1)​


----------



## aymonded (18 يوليو 2020)

*(5) وعد المحبة*​   الله من البدء خلقني حراً، بمعنى أنه يريدني أن أعيش في جو من الحرية، وأختاره بإرادتي الخاصة دون ضغط أو إكراه أو فرض، كما تم الشرح سابقاً، فلقد أعطى حرية للإنسان لا أن يرفضه فقط بل أن يُنكر وجوده أيضاً ويفعل ما يشاء بكامل حرية إرادته واختياره الخاص.
==========
ومع ذلك – رغم جحود الإنسان – يستمر في محبته للجميع من عمق صلاحه الذي لا يُحد، فهو يحب البشر محبة لا حدود لها، لا تتغير أبداً أو تتبدل، بل حب أبدي لا يزول، ولكي يفهم الإنسان هذه المحبة غرس الأبوة والأمومة في طبيعة البشر حتى يعرفوا المحبة الإلهية؛ وقد أعلن محبته المتسعة إذ أظهر أنهُ يُشرق شمسه على الأشرار والأبرار دون تمييز، لأن الحب لا يُميز بين من يقبله أو يرفضه أو حتى يُجدف عليه، لأنه يحب الكل ويشفق ويتحنن على الجميع دون أن يفرق بين واحد وآخر مثل البشر الذين سقطوا من رتبتهم الأولى وفقدوا قوة المحبة التي كانت تسكن قلبهم وتُحيط بهم من كل جانب، مثل النور المُشرق الذي يملأ كل مكان ويدخل إليه.
==========
كارثة الإنسان وشقاؤه هو انقطاعه بإرادته الحرة عن شركة الله المحبة، فَضَّلَ في جو لا يُناسب أصله وطبيعة خلقه، فأصبح منساقاً إلى قوانين غريبة عن طبعه يحكمها السقوط، فكما أن الولد الصغير التائه في الأدغال الموحشة، الذي يحيا وسط الحيوانات، مكتسباً منهم طريقه حياته في المأكل والمشرب، وحتى السلوك البهيمي، ويتقيد بقانون الغابة، فأنه يعتقد بيقين، أن هذه هي دنياه الطبيعية الأصيلة، هكذا أيضاً بالمثل: "الإنسان"، فقد أعتقد على مرَّ الأيام أن السقوط والخطية والعزلة عن الله هو جوه الخاص الطبيعي، فاعتاد عليه حتى أنه أصبح معجون بطبعه، فصار جزء لا يتجزأ من شخصيته لا يستطيع أن ينفصل عنها أبداً، مثل مُدمن الخمور الذي اعتاد عليها، ويعتبرها عنصر أساسي في حياته لا يُمكن أن يستغنى عنه، مع أنها دخيل يولد موتاً ينخر في جسده الذي يُزيده موتاً يوماً بعد يوم: بإنسان واحد دخلت الخطية إلى العالم، وبالخطية الموت، وهكذا اجتاز الموت إلى جميع الناس إذ أخطأ الجميع (أو لأنهم جميعاً أخطأوا) (رومية 5: 12)
==========
وكالعصفور الذي يعيش في الأسر داخل قفص من قضبان ذهب مرصعه بالماس والحجر الكريم، فأنه يُعجب بجمالها الباطل، ويستسلم لوضعه الذي يتمرد عليه أولاً، ثم يقنع به بلطف المستعبد تحت مذلة مخدوعاً بشكل القفص الجميل، هكذا الإنسان أيضاً بالمثل، حينما يخضع لسلطان الخطية بإرادته المخدوعة، ويجبر نفسه على التناسي أنه تحت ذُل عبودية الخطية، ويحيا غريباً عن الله، ويظن أن هذا هو عالمة وجوه الخاص الذي لا يوجد مفر منه، وحتى العالم نفسه بكل من فيه يؤكد على هذه النظرية، حتى أقنع الجميع – بحيلة شيطانية – أن هذا هو طبعهم المغروس فيهم بالخلق والولادة، وبذلك قننوا الخطية وسخفوا كلمة الله وانتهكوا الوصية بحجة أنها لم تكتب لهذا العصر بل لأبناء جيلها، أو لأن هذه كانت ثقافتهم في القديم، وبذلك الوصية التي هي مصدر الحياة صارت هي نفسها مصدر الموت، وذلك بسبب أن الإنسان باع نفسه لفكر شرير قضى على كل خير فيه، حتى أنه رفض – بكل عِناد وإصرار – وصية الله وصار هو بنفسه مقياس نفسه، لأنه لا يُريد شركة مع الله في البرّ بل اتجه نحو الجسديات واللذات وانحصر فيها فمات كل حس روحي فيه وإحساسه الطبيعي بالله المغروس فيه حسب الخلق الأول.
ولكن شكراً لله الذي أحبنا ولم يتركنا عنه إلى الانقضاء، بل تعهدنا بأنبيائه القديسين ليفتح بصيرة الإنسان على حبه ويستفيق ويعود لرشده ويحيا لله، فهو من بادر باللقاء وقال: (أين أنت) 
وفي ملء الزمان ونحن بعد خطاة ماكثين في الظلمة وظلال الموت انطلقت بشارة جديدة عظيمة، فائقة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب، أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مُخلص هو المسيح الرب. (لوقا 2: 10 و11؛ أنظر للأهمية أشعياء 53: 1 – 12)
==========
سقط الإنسان من النعمة وصار عارياً منها، والله بصلاحه الطبيعي، ومحبته التي لا تقاس أو توصف حسب عمق اتساعها الذي لا يحد، لم يكن ممكناً أن يترك الإنسان – محبوبة الخاص – الذي خلقه على صورته يسقط من النعمة دون أن يدبر له سبيلاً للخلاص، فقطع وعداً منذ البدء أن يخلصه وينجيه ويرفعه لأعلى رتبه، إذ في ملئ الزمان أتخذ جسداً (أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له فلنسبحه ونمجده وتزيده علواً على الأبد).
==========
يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي: 
+ وكما أن المعلم الصالح الذي يعتني بتلاميذه، إذ يرى أن بعضاً منهم، لا يستفاد من العلوم التي تسمو فوق إدراكهم، فإنه يتنازل إلى مستواهم ويعلمهم أموراً أبسط، هكذا فعل كلمة الله كما يقول بولس "إذ كان العالم في حكمة الله لم يعرف الله بالحكمة، استحسن الله أن يُخلّص المؤمنين بجهالة الكرازة" (1كورنثوس 1: 21)
+ ولأن البشر قد تركوا التأمل في الله وانحطت نظراتهم إلى أسفل كأنهم قد غاصوا في الأعماق باحثين عن الله في عالم الحسيات، صانعين لأنفسهم آلهة من البشر المائتين، ومن الشياطين، لهذا فإن محب البشر ومخلّص الجميع كلمة الله أخذ لنفسه جسداً، ومشى كإنسان بين البشر، وجذب أحاسيس كل البشر نحو نفسه.. وعن طريقه يعرفون الآب. 
+  لأن المخلّص تمم بتأنسه عمليتي المحبة
(أولاً) أنه أباد الموت من داخلنا وجددنا ثانية 
(ثانياً) أنه إذ هو غير ظاهر ولا منظور، فقد أعلن نفسه وعرّف ذاته بأعماله في الجسد، بأنه كلمة الآب، ومدّبر وملك الكون. (تجسد الكلمة ف15: 1 و2 + ف16: 5)
==========
لقد أخطأ آدم أولاً، ومن بعده كل نظرائه البشر ساروا في طريق التمرد، فقد دسنا بعد ذلك الوصية المقدسة، وبحسب التدبير فأن المسيح الرب ابن الله الحي أتى في ملء الزمان ليُهان لأجل خطايانا، لأنه حمل خطايانا في جسده، حاملاً كل أوجاع الموت، فالبار تألم من أجل الأثمة، وصار سبب خلاصنا الأبدي بتقديم جسده للموت، ولذلك كانت الضربة التي تقبلها المسيح الرب هي اتمام للعار الذي حمله، ولكنها كانت تحمل خلاصنا من عبئ التعدي الحاصل للبشرية كلها، وبالرغم من أن هو اللوغوس الإله المساوي للآب في الجوهر فهو وحده الَّذِي حَمَلَ هُوَ نَفْسُهُ خَطَايَانَا فِي جَسَدِهِ عَلَى الْخَشَبَةِ، لِكَيْ نَمُوتَ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا فَنَحْيَا لِلْبِرِّ. الَّذِي بِجَلْدَتِهِ شُفِيتُمْ. (1بطرس 2: 24)​


----------



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2020)

*(6) الخلاص الثمين*​خلاصة ما قلنا سابقاً: فقد رأينا آدم سقط في خداع الحية القديمة أي الشيطان، واشتهى أن يكون كالله بعيداً عن الله، وكانت النتيجة الدخول في معرفة الخير والشرّ، وبسبب أن مصدر المعرفة كان آخر غير الله حصل الانفصال والهروب من الحضور الإلهي، لأن طبع الخطية (الظلمة) قد ساد عليه، فتغيرت طبيعته عن بساطتها الأولى وسرى الموت في أوصاله وانطفأ نور ذهنه المتقد، وبدأ في تأمل ذاته خافضاً نظره من الإلهيات إلى الحسيات، مشتهياً الخير الغير موجود؛ فالبشر: 
 + كان طبيعياً أن يرجعوا (آدم وحواء) إلى ما هو غير موجود (أي العدم) عندما فقدوا كل معرفة بالله؛ لأن كل ما هو شرّ فهو عدم، وكل ما هو خير فهو موجود، ولأنهم حصلوا على وجودهم من الله الكائن، لذلك كان لابد من أن يُحرموا، إلى الأبد من الوجود. وهذا يعني انحلالهم وبقائهم في الموت والفساد؛ فالإنسان فانِ بطبيعته لأنه خُلق من العدم، إلا أنه بسبب خلقته على صورة الله الكائن كان ممكناً أن يقاوم قوة الفناء الطبيعي ويبقى في عدم فناء، لو انه أبقى الله في معرفته كما تقول الحكمة "حفظ الشرائع تُحقق عدم البَلَى" (حكمة 6: 19)، وبوجوده في حالة عدم الفساد (الخلود) كان ممكناً أن يعيش منذ ذلك الحين كالله كما يُشير الكتاب المقدس على ذلك حينما يقول: "أنا قلت إنكم آلهة، وبنو العلي كلكم، لكن مثل الناس تموتون وكأحد الرؤساء تسقطون" (مزمور 81: 6 – 7)؛ وبالرغم من أننا فقدنا شركتنا مع الله وسقطنا من النعمة وسرى الموت فينا فالله المحب: لأجل قضيتنا تَجَسد لكي يخلصنا، وبسبب محبته للبشر قَبِلَ أن يـتأنس ويظهر في جسد بشري. (القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي – تجسد الكلمة 4: 5 و6؛ 4: 3)
==========
*1-   طبيعة الخطية وقوة الخلاص*​+ بحسب الحقيقة المعلنة في نور الكتاب المقدس، فأن الخطية والموت لهما طبيعة واحدة وهي التعدي [كل من يفعل الخطية يفعل التعدي أيضاً، والخطية هي التعدي – 1يوحنا 3: 4]، ومن المستحيل فصل الخطية عن الموت لأنهم متلازمين ومتزامنين، مصدرهم واحد وهو الشيطان، وهذه الطبيعة غريبة ودخيلة على الإنسان، شوهت طبيعة خلقه الأول؛ فالخطية إذن ليس لها وجود تلقائي أو قائمة بحد ذاتها، لأنها أساساً ليست مخلوقة ولا وجود لها إلا في الذين يفعلونها، فهي فقط تتوالد في الفكر بفعل عمل الشرير، أو بسبب ذكرى ماضية ظهرت بوجود مؤثر خارجي، ثم يتفاعل معها القلب وتتحرك الإرادة لارتكابها، ومتى اكتملت تُنشئ موتاً لأن: كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ، ثُمَّ الشَّهْوَةُ إِذَا حَبِلَتْ تَلِدُ خَطِيَّةً، وَالْخَطِيَّةُ إِذَا كَمُلَتْ تُنْتِجُ مَوْتاً. (يعقوب 1: 14 – 15)
 وحينما تنتج موتاً فهي تتسلط، إذ تمسك في الإنسان وتتملَّك على كل أعضاؤه، فتُقيده مثل سيد قاسي متسلط على عبيده، يأمرهم ويحركهم كما شاء، هكذا تتسلط وتسكن وتملك ولا أحد يستطيع الفكاك منها: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ الْخَطِيَّةَ هُوَ عَبْدٌ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ؛ فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ، فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا، بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ (يوحنا 8: 34؛ رومية 7: 20)، فلا إصلاح للنفس طالما هناك من يملك ويتسلط عليها ويستعبدها، لأن الخطية مفسدة جداً للنفوس الصالحة، مثل الطعام الذي يسري فيه العفن، فأنه لن يوجد من يستطيع إصلاحه سوى أن يُلقى بعيداً ويتم إعدامه، هكذا النفس لن ينصلح حالها بعد أن أصابها العطب والفساد، لأن الميت الذي يتحلل جسده لا يتم وضعه وسط الناس والمجتمع بل يُترك في القبر المغلق للنهاية، وهكذا النفس لم تعد تصلح لأي عمل صالح، لذلك صرح الرسول قائلاً: فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي، وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ (رومية 7: 18)، ولذلك في النهاية أعلن عن صراخ البشرية كلها قائلاً: وَيْحِي أَنَا الإِنْسَانُ الشَّقِيُّ! مَنْ يُنْقِذُنِي مِنْ جَسَدِ هَذَا الْمَوْتِ؟ (رومية 7: 24)
==========
 لذلك نشكر الله بيسوع المسيح ربنا، فقد جاء اللوغوس من عند الآب حسب التدبير الخلاصي، فأباد الخطية والموت معاً وابطل قوة المُعاند أي إبليس، لأن من يفعل الخطية فهو من إبليس، لأن إبليس من البدء يخطئ، لأجل هذا أُظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض أعمال إبليس (1يوحنا 3: 8)، فالمسيح الرب نقض أعمال عدو الخير وابطل قوته لا بالكلام إنما بفعل ذات سلطان، لأن بموته أبطل قوة الموت التي كانت في الخطية، فأباد قوتها ولغى أجرتها ولم تعد تستطيع ان تتسلط بالقوة على أحد (إن لم يعطها بإرادته هذا السلطان تاركاً برّ الله)، فالإنسان كان مبيع تحت الخطية، لأن كل من سلم نفسه للخطية مرة، يصير عبداً لها تحت سلطانها، لأنه مثل من باع نفسه لسيد قاسي فتسلط عليه لأنه صار ملكاً لهُ، هكذا الإنسان صار مبيعاً تحت سلطانها المُدمر، لذلك المسيح الرب اشترانا بدمه ومزق الصك الذي كان علينا في فرائض جعلتنا نشعر بقيود الخطية المتسلطة علينا، لأنه أماتنا معهُ ليُحيينا معهُ، فأباد الموت وفصله عن الخطية، وجرد الشيطان الذي كان بيده سلطان الموت: وَإِذْ كُنْتُمْ امْوَاتاً فِي الْخَطَايَا وَغَلَفِ جَسَدِكُمْ، احْيَاكُمْ مَعَهُ، مُسَامِحاً لَكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ الْخَطَايَا، إِذْ مَحَا الصَّكَّ الَّذِي عَلَيْنَا فِي الْفَرَائِضِ، الَّذِي كَانَ ضِدّاً لَنَا، وَقَدْ رَفَعَهُ مِنَ الْوَسَطِ مُسَمِّراً ايَّاهُ بِالصَّلِيبِ، إِذْ جَرَّدَ الرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينَ، اشْهَرَهُمْ جِهَاراً، ظَافِراً بِهِمْ فِيهِ (في الصليب) (كولوسي 2: 13 – 15)
==========
 الشيطان عنده سقوطه أراد أن يكون مثل الله ويرتفع فوقه، لذلك أغرى آدم لكي يسلك في ذات الطريق عينه ويعيش بنفس المنهج، فوقع في شرك الموت الروحي الذي أدى إلى موته الجسداني بسبب تعريته من النعمة الحافظة له، ففسد ولم يعد جسده قادر على الاستمرار إلى الأبد، وعاش كل حياته خارج الفردوس، ولأن بذرة الموت انغرست في كيانه وأثمرت فساد في كل شيء، لذلك غرس الآب ابنه في طبيعتنا بسرّ التجسد، والرب بكونه الحياة طرد الموت الذي تملك علينا وصار هو الحياة الذي فينا باتحاد غير قابل للافتراق، حتى كل من يؤمن ويدخل في سرّ تلك الوحدة المقدسة بالروح القدس يحيا إلى الأبد ولا يرى الموت: اَلْحَقَّ، الْحَقَّ، أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ يَسْمَعُ كلاَمِي وَيُؤْمِنُ بِالَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ وَلاَ يَأْتِي إِلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ، بَلْ قَدِ انْتَقَلَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ. (يوحنا 5: 24)
==========
 فالمسيح الرب اتخذ طبيعة بشريتنا، اتخذ نفس ذات جسدنا عينه القابل للموت، ومات نفس موتنا بالجسد، لكن الموت لم يستطع ان يُمسكه، لأن فيه الحياة وهو بطبيعته نور وحق، فهو الذي لهُ سلطان مُطلق إيجابي، والموت ضعيف سلبي يعمل بالباطل والظلمة، فلا يستطيع أن يتسلط عليه أو يمسكه كما أمسكنا، فقد مات الرب لأنه أخذ الحكم الذي يخصنا، وهو أجرة الخطية، فهو حمل خطايانا في جسده بطريقة ما، وبكونه بار بطريقة لا نستطيع أن نشرحها فقد أباد الخطية بتمامها وقضى عليها بموته، فأزال عائق الشركة الذي كان بيننا وبين الله، فهو لم يمت موت آدم أو كما يموت أي إنسان، لأن الموت الذي ماته لم يرى جسده فيه فساداً، ولذلك قال الرسول عن المسيح الرب: ناقضاً أوجاع الموت، إذ لم يكن ممكنا أن يُمسك منه (أعمال 2: 24)  
 فموت الرب كان موتاً حقيقياً حسب الجسد، وموته هذا كان كموت آدم وكل إنسان، ولكن لأن لهُ سلطان الحياة نزل إلى الجحيم ليس كميت تحت سلطان الموت في يد الشيطان، بل ببر سلطانه الإلهي، بنور إشراق لاهوته الفائق الذي به حطم كل قوى الشيطان وهز أركان الجحيم كله، مبدداً الظلام وكاسراً شوكة الموت، غالباً للهاوية ممسكاً زمامها بيده، وقد سد فجوتها ولم تعد تستطيع أن تبتلع كل من آمن به حتى ولو كان اللص المصلوب بجواره من جراء خطاياه وذنبه، ولا أن تمس جمره من نارها إنسان خاطي آمن به واتكل على بر صلاحه الفائق، لذلك هتف الرسول حسب النبوة قائلاً: أين شوكتك يا موت، أين غلبتك يا هاوية. (1كورنثوس 15: 55)
==========
 فإذ قد تشارك الأولاد في اللحم والدم، اشترك هو أيضاً كذلك فيهما [أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ – فيلبي 2: 7 – 8] لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت، أي إبليس، ويعتق أولئك الذين خوفاً من الموت كانوا جميعاً كل حياتهم تحت العبودية؛ وَيُصَالِحَ الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي جَسَدٍ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ اللهِ بِالصَّلِيبِ، قَاتِلاً الْعَدَاوَةَ بِهِ؛ فَإِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الصَّلِيبِ عِنْدَ الْهَالِكِينَ جَهَالَةٌ وَأَمَّا عِنْدَنَا نَحْنُ الْمُخَلَّصِينَ فَهِيَ قُوَّةُ اللهِ. (عبرانيين 2: 14 – 15؛ أفسس 2: 16؛ 1كورنثوس 1: 18)​


----------



## aymonded (19 يوليو 2020)

*تابع (6) الخلاص الثمين
2 **-   الموت الروحي والحياة في المسيح*​+ من أخطر ما جازه الإنسان ليس الموت الجسدي لأنه كان النتيجة المعلنة الظاهرة بالنسبة للموت الحقيقي الداخلي والذي هوَّ الموت الروحي، فالموت الروحي والجحيم مرتبطان أشد الترابط، بحيث نستطيع أن نبدل المعنى ببينهما لأنهما واحد، لأن الموت الروحي يعني الجحيم والجحيم يعني الموت الروحي الذي هو حالة الانفصال الباطني عن الله، لأن الجحيم هو فقدان معنى الوجود الحقيقي، لأن الإنسان خُلق على صورة الله وشبهه، فبدون الله صار وجوده بلا معنى لأن ليس له غايه، لذلك يتخبط في مسيرته كلها ولا يعرف إلى أين يمضي، لذلك يعجز دائماً ان يرتفع فوق كل ما هو مادي لأنه يجذبه ويشده لأسفل، وكلما زاد تعلَّقه به، كلما جذبه لأسفل وبذلك يشعر أن حياته كلها فيه، وذلك لأنه محصور في تحقيق ذاته، لأنه لا يرى سوى صورة نفسه أمام نفسه، لأن صورة الله انطمست فيه فصار متغرباً عن وجوده الحقيقي، أسيراً لكل ما في العالم من شهوة جسد وشهوة عيون وتعظم معيشة. 
==========
لذلك أتى الرب ليقضي على هذا الموت الخطير، الضارب بجذوره في أعماق كيان الإنسان، لذلك فأن يوم الصليب، يعتبر يوم القضاء العظيم ويوم دينونة رهيب، فيه أدان الرب الخطية في الجسد (رومية 8: 3)، لأن الخطية اتخذت الجسد مقراً لسكناها الخاص وعبثت في أعضاءه كلها، وكان يتحتم أن تُدان في الجسد نفسه، لكي تُبطل قوتها فيه، فلا تستطيع أن تتسلط مرة أخرى لأن الجسد نفسه صار ميتاً بالنسبة لها/ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلْمَسِيحِ قَدْ صَلَبُوا الْجَسَدَ مَعَ الأَهْوَاءِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ؛ وَإِنْ كَانَ الْمَسِيحُ فِيكُمْ، فَالْجَسَدُ مَيِّتٌ بِسَبَبِ الْخَطِيَّةِ، وَأَمَّا الرُّوحُ فَحَيَاةٌ بِسَبَبِ الْبِرِّ. (غلاطية 5: 24؛ رومية 8: 10)
==========

فقد أتخذ الرب جسدنا المائت وردَّه إلى الحياة بالشركة في أقنومه الإلهي بسرّ التجسد حسب التدبير، وهي شركة الثالوث القدوس، فعندما ذاق الرب الموت بالجسد على الصليب، وأبطل قوة الخطية وانهى سلطانها، وضع نهاية لتغرُّب الإنسان عن الله، فلم يعد يُعرف الإنسان بعيداً عن الله ولا الله بمعزل عن الإنسان، لأن الكلمة صار جسداً ومات وقام من الأموات ودخل بجسمبشريتنا المفتداه لعلو مجده الخاص وجلس عن يمين العظمة في الأعالي؛ فالرب لم يخلص النفس دون الجسد، بل قدس الكيان الإنساني كله وطهره حتى الجسد نفسه، لأن الانقسام الحادث في فصل النفس عن الجسد كان بسبب الخطية وحدها، لكن حينما تم القضاء عليها انتهى الانقسام بين النفس والجسد، لأن الجسد يتغرب وينقلب ويتمرد حينما يصير وسيلة وأداة للخطية، لأنه بالخطية يتشكل ويُصبح قبيحاً بتشوية الموت لهُ، بكونه أصبح أسيراً مقيداً تحت سلطانه؛ لأن الخطية نفسها صارت ممتزجة بالجسد لذلك أصبحت أعمالها تُسمى بـ "أعمال الجسد الميتة"، أي تلك التي لا حياة فيها، والتي تجعلنا غرباء عن أصل الصورة المخلوقين عليها، وعن أجسادنا، مبتعدين عن مصدر الحياة وينبوعها، وصرنا في ذلك الصراع ما بين اشتياقنا الطبيعي نحو الصلاح الإلهي وفق الوصية المقدسة وحسب الخلق الأول، وبين تمرد الجسد الذي صار أداة الخطية، حتى في النهاية لا نفعل ما نُريد، لأننا بالذهن نحترم ناموس الله ونرغب في الحياة به من جهة الإنسان الباطن، ولكننا بالجسد نخدم ناموس الخطية والموت: فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ، لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ، بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُ مَا لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ إِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ، فَلَسْتُ بَعْدُ أَفْعَلُهُ أَنَا بَلِ الْخَطِيَّةُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِيَّ. إِذاً أَجِدُ النَّامُوسَ لِي حِينَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى أَنَّ الشَّرَّ حَاضِرٌ عِنْدِي. فَإِنِّي أُسَرُّ بِنَامُوسِ اللهِ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ. وَلَكِنِّي أَرَى نَامُوساً آخَرَ فِي أَعْضَائِي يُحَارِبُ نَامُوسَ ذِهْنِي وَيَسْبِينِي إِلَى نَامُوسِ الْخَطِيَّةِ الْكَائِنِ فِي أَعْضَائِي... إِذاً أَنَا نَفْسِي بِذِهْنِي أَخْدِمُ نَامُوسَ اللهِ، وَلَكِنْ بِالْجَسَدِ نَامُوسَ الْخَطِيَّةِ. (رومية 7: 18 – 25)​


----------

